# Kindle Book - PE Exam Experience



## malfurious (Oct 1, 2015)

For a buck and a half hour of your time... I put together a book that documents my experience with the NCEES national exam and the California Seismic / Survey exams. If you are interested, it is here:

http://amzn.to/1KTNKoB


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 7, 2015)

I have ever seen anything like this.


----------

